# Cruise Control - I Want It!



## Reese917 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello all,

As my first post here I would like to ask a question I have been dying to know the answer to. Does anyone know if it is possible to add cruise control to a 2007 Sentra 2.0S? My dealer said they couldn't do it but I can't give up that easily. When my wife bought the car she didn't think she needed it but it drives me crazy not to have it when we go on trips. Any help or advice is appreciated.

-Reese


----------



## S_e_X-Terra (Jul 2, 2008)

Dealers usually are only familiar with installing genuine Nissan parts so they would only know how to install a Nissan cruise. What you need to find is a specialty aftermarket component shop.... usually stereo shops can install things like alarms, power windows, auto locks... so i would assume they would be able to help you out with cruise control. If not try a tuner shop that does all of the electrical work for specialty cars and Im sure they will be able to find a way to do something for you.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's just a matter of the parts needed like the controls and maybe a different throttle body and changing the peramater in the ECU. I've added fogs often to Pathfinders and Titans cruise shouldn't be any harder.


----------



## S_e_X-Terra (Jul 2, 2008)

Outkast said:


> It's just a matter of the parts needed like the controls and maybe a different throttle body and changing the parameter in the ECU. I've added fogs often to Pathfinders and Titans cruise shouldn't be any harder.



If by fogs you mean fog lights then my guess is its totally different since the controls for fog lights are a simple matter of changing out the turn signal stalk... and the controls for cruise are integrated into the steering wheel and mess with throttle position. Ive done the fog lights on my xterra (06) and it was already pre wired, all you had to do was plug the lights in and change out the stalk. messing with the ECU and throttle body are a whole nother ballgame if you havent ever done anything like it. but im no expert... heck, it could be as easy as 1 2 3.


----------



## Reese917 (Apr 14, 2009)

No real way to know how in-depth it will be until I commit to doing it. Of course I could always pay someone to try and figure it out but I was looking for a way I could do it myself. I was hoping I might find someone who has already done it. Either way, thanks for your input.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

have you looked on the Nissan dealer sites to see if its an accessory ?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you would need the switch, the control module, the the pedal switches, the cable system and what not for under the dash, and wiring harness for it....
they do sell aftermarket kits...vox think is the name of one ....check out your local custom stereo shop.....i now places like circuit city would install them but they are out of business...you can buy the kits and do it yourself too.....


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you sure you have the 2.0 S? I believe the S edition comes with Cruise Control but the base 2.0 does not - that's in Canada tho' so I'm not sure if the US version is the same - maybe someone else can verify this for me??

thanks


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a used 2007 Sentra 2.0S. I would like to... - JustAnswer


----------



## GoldenBoyRB (Jul 26, 2012)

when Nissan start selling b16 Sentras, 2.0S had the cruise control as a package. I believe it is not until 2009 that they put the cruise control as standard equipment on the S model. I know this because I used to work at a Nissan dealership


----------

